# Evacuation of  hemothorax open



## CRC CPC (Jun 30, 2010)

This was actually a vats converted to open he removed a 600 cc of formed clot manually evacuated from the left pleural space, with drainage of fluid.  My problem is I cant find an open procedure for this... My brain must not be functioning correctly this week.  Please help


----------



## lisammy (Jul 1, 2010)

Look at 32150.


----------



## CRC CPC (Jul 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

That was the code I was looking at but I guess I was just second guessing myself.  You know think long think wrong.  Have a wonderful day


----------



## lisammy (Jul 1, 2010)

Had many days like that. Have a great 4th.


----------

